# Thought i would show a few



## longbeard (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm hoping that i posted this in the right spot, if not, mods please make the correction. 

This is a Slimline done in the wood (popular)from where i work
[attachment=14658]

Shotgun Shell Keychian in Walnut
[attachment=14659]
[attachment=14660]




Mach 3 razor in what i call Wavy Cherry, i done this for my Brother-in-Law
[attachment=14661]

These are just a few things that i've turned, I do alot acrylic, PR blanks also.

Thanks for looking


----------



## hobbit-hut (Dec 15, 2012)

WOW Nicely done, I love to see this kind of presentation on WB. :irishjig:


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Dec 15, 2012)

Very nice turnings. Your photography and presentation are top notch.


----------



## phinds (Dec 15, 2012)

I really like that "wavy" cherry. It's actually not wavy, just high-resin (aka "gummy" cherry), which happens a lot in cherry, but whatever we call it, it looks great.


----------



## longbeard (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks guys, pics......so-so with a phone, i have a fuji now.
That was some of my early stuff.
Thanks Phinds for the insight on the cherry, i've got a 6' piece of it, actually had to cut it in half  to fit in the car.


----------



## TimR (Dec 15, 2012)

Really nice pieces, that slimline came out pretty cool! Are these all CA finish?


----------



## longbeard (Dec 16, 2012)

Yes, they are ca finished


----------



## bearmanric (Dec 17, 2012)

Nice turns there. Rick


----------



## Final Strut (Dec 17, 2012)

Nice lookin stuff Harry. Is that slimline actually a piece of LVL or timber strand beam?

When I was working construction once in a while we would use paralam beams and thinking back to it now I bet that stuff would look really cool turned


----------



## longbeard (Dec 17, 2012)

Final Strut said:


> Nice lookin stuff Harry. Is that slimline actually a piece of LVL or timber strand beam?
> 
> When I was working construction once in a while we would use paralam beams and thinking back to it now I bet that stuff would look really cool turned



Yep, Microllam, i've got lots of the parallam also.
I use the the ML for work benches, use 3'' dry wall screws(cant drive a nail in it) the PL i use for shelves. I have a 14 gun gun cabinet made out of PL.


----------

